# Another 3D door panel



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, guys
A friend of mine asked for a piece of wood to install in the front door of his house. I made a simple rectangular piece with the exact dimensions but, I couldn't install it due to the quarantine.
Later I decided to make something different and got some inspiration from the web.
I used three different colors of woods to get a 3D pattern with several halve hexagons.
I used a homemade gluing jig to glue the pieces according to the chosen pattern.
Once the whole piece was assembled I put it in my homemade milling wood machine to get the required dimensions.
Sanding from grit 60 to grit 400 and three coats of mineral oil, the one used for baby butt, were the final operations.
With two components epoxy, the panel was installed.
I like the final result.
Here are some pictures


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Other views


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

WOW


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Very nice Great idea


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Amazing work. Thanks for posting.

Charley


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Excellent results. Hope he doesn't drink much.......


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

Beautiful work.


----------



## bfblack (May 2, 2012)

papasombre said:


> Other views


Nice work.


----------



## Gary Lee (Jul 9, 2007)

Using your creative juices. Really looks unique.


----------

